# design elements



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

To me I have to design what and how I design a topper to the stick

A lot of people keep the design in there heads and unleash it as they work on it.

I have to draw my design's for me it saves wasting wood/rams water buffalo horn and allows me to explore shape more as 9 times out of 10 I redraw them.

I always make a template of the final design and save them its a bit of a bulky way of saving stuff

At the moment I am trying to design horoscope signs and witches ring to place on the shank like a badge.

Some ideas I like but don't seem to get the shape quite right so its why I have t draw them as they ill be carved from rams or water buffalo horn .I am contemplating using copper its easy to work and chase the design into it.

Most of the original designs came from web pages as reference material and have started to modify/ change then to suit my needs

What I do at the end of this is a matter impulse for what I like ,but all the drawings eventfully may be redone then made


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Like cobalt, I like to look at how to fit what I plan on the surface I am working on. Some times cut out the sketches an using 3m spray mat glue attach the to the work as I start. This is the basic concept drawing for the fly fishing stick I am working on. Things may change some as I go but it was my starting plan. Now my drawing skills are child like at there best. It is not about how well I can draw ! It is about working out use of space and basic concept. I have taken drawing classes and still have trouble with drawing a stick man.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

its not about drawing quality its about design and application , and its the final piece that important .

and you final finish is pretty good.

I do like to look at other items as it gives inspiration and I can often modify something I like to suit my needs. exactly as you do.

I have always worked in this way its of life for me its just part of my training for my degree which has stayed with me.

I haven't worked on anything as small as this but I hope to attach then to the shanks I use.

I have been looking at Japanese netsuke and have just purchased a book called Japanese netsuke for beginner's .

I think some of the carvings in it would look ideal on a lanyard and its a way of using off cuts of woods .It also has given few ideas for both toppers and shank attachment.

But whatever way people work its always good to see there work and ideas turn into fruition .


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I haven't done much figural carving so far on my sticks. In part, that's because I'm often using woods that are hard to carve, and often have very irregular grain.

However, here are some practices I have. I don't draw much any more, although I used to do portraits, etc. What I do now mostly is I take pictures of the stick I have. Then I go thru various digital source photos, and pic out ones that seem to have the most salient characteristics. For instance, I tried a barn owl some time ago, and of the 3 dozen or so pics I found on the web, there were a few good profiles and full faces.

I transfer those to a paint program, and trace over the features I want. I make a series of guide lines so I now how various features line up, and what sort of area ratios I have. Then I take the line drawing, and superimpose that on my stick pictures. I squash or stretch the drawing, if need be, to fit better on the stick. Printout the adjusted line drawing, and wrap the paper around the stick, and scribe the lines onto the wood.

Something like this:








Then, fingers crossed, I start carving, hoping that I don't run into a concealed knot. Or more commonly, I don't get a chip out that messes up the work too much. The barn owl head I mentioned split, and a cobra head snapped off when I dropped the stick on my concrete flooe.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Myself my drawing skills suck. I often look at all the little knick knack figurines at garage & flea markets that look like they would make for an interesting piece. I have a boxful of birds and animals I have accumulated since I started carving Or I'll Google images of what I want to carve and print and size the image to what I am making.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A lot of people work-in this way using computer images . it is a useful tool for resizing ,I sometimes use it but nine times out of ten I will redraw it simple because I will modify the design to change its look by adding or removing elements from it.

I do think a adhesive spay would work well as I often draw somethings onto the shank. problem for me is that I don't remove the bark and chalk just rubs of every time you touch it. but its not very often I scratch carve into it .I generally add a small carved piece to it. which is what I will do with the witches heart and horoscope signs


----------

